# Dash panel light



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

You've got to pop out the instrument cluster to get to it. I'm not sure specifically about that model, but most instrument clusters I've seen can be removed by a few screws on the front of them. Then its just a matter of popping the bulb out, and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Mort said:


> You've got to pop out the instrument cluster to get to it. I'm not sure specifically about that model, but most instrument clusters I've seen can be removed by a few screws on the front of them. Then its just a matter of popping the bulb out, and Bob's your uncle.


Ok with what you said I will look at the cluster,
Question !

What is " Bob Is your uncle " I'm 70 years old and this is a new one on me ? :whistling2:
Deck hand


----------



## AdRock (Dec 4, 2008)

deck hand said:


> Ok with what you said I will look at the cluster,
> Question !
> 
> What is " Bob Is your uncle " I'm 70 years old and this is a new one on me ? :whistling2:
> Deck hand


Bob's your uncle is kind of like saying you're good to go.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

AdRock said:


> Bob's your uncle is kind of like saying you're good to go.


See your never to old to learn , my name(is) Bob hummm !
Deck hand


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I think it's British in origin. Doesn't make much sense to me, but I kinda like keeping stuff like that alive, ya know?


----------

